# Pesto Cavatappi



## Buffwannabe

*PESTO CAVATAPPI










*Curly pasta tubes sautéed in olive oil and tossed with basil pesto, mushroom, roma tomato, white wine and a dash of cream. Finished with shredded parmesan

Ok this is a dish from a fast food chain called noodles and company
www.noodles.com

I went to kopy cat recipes, and it did not have the recipe for it.  I love italian food, but i dont know anything about what pesto means.  Does pesto mean sauce or just pasta?  I get this dish all the time, but I want to substitute some ingredients.  Insteat of using curly pasta tubes, i am going to use organic whole wheat pasta.  I dont like parmasean cheese, so i am going to take that out.  In terms of apperance, it looks like the curly pasta tubes are bathed in some green sauce, so i am guessing the green sauce is composed of:

-Basil Leaves
-Heavy Cream
-Olive Oil
-Salt
-White wine
-Mushroom
-Tomato

I am not sure how much of each i am suppose to use.  Has anyone else tried this in the chicago area?


----------



## AllenOK

Pesto is a sauce, made from basil, garlic, salt, parmesan, and some pine nuts, pureed in olive oil.  It's used to lightly coat pasta with.  Traditionally, I believe it's a summer thing, as that's when fresh basil is available.

I don't really have any quantities for the ingredients, as I make pesto to taste, in small quantities.  I made some a few months ago with the last of my basil crop, and froze it in ice cubes.  The pesto cubes are in a ziplock baggie in my deep-freezer.


----------



## urmaniac13

This is the approximated composition of the pesto. I wouldn't use cream or wine in pesto, I am afraid they will clash with the other traditional ingredients. You can add some tomatoes and/or sautèed mushrooms afterwards with pasta if you like. You just blend the following item in a blender, but you just have to kinda taste it as you go to attain the flavour you look for. If you don't care for parmigiano, go for aged pecorino, it is even better.


-fresh basil leaves separated from the stem and well rinsed, then well drained
-Extra virgin olive oil, make sure it is a good quality. about 3/4 of amount (in grams/ozs) of the leaves.
(please experiment with the amount of below items, adding them gradually... to your personal taste...for a rough measure I use about 75g of cheese, 2 big cloves of garlic 75g of nuts to make about 1lb. of pesto)
-well seasoned parmigiano or pecorino cheese, freshly ground
-cloves of garlic
-mixture of pine nuts and cashew

And Allen is right, this is best made during the warmer months when fresh basils are plentiful. Even if you can find them during the winter, the intensity of the flavour is nothing like the one in summer. If it is packaged right pesto also freezes very well, too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

If I recall, Parmegiano Regiano is made from cow-milk, while anything Pecorino comes from sheeps milk. The most well known pecorino cheese in the U.S. is Romano, which refers to the cheese' origin of ancient Rome. This is a saltier cheese than is Parmegiano Regiano. 

And the difference between Parmegiano Regiano and Parmesan cheese is that the former is aged for about 24 months and has a richer, more complex flavor. The curd is cut more coarsely, allowing natural draining of the whey. The more common, and cheaper Parmesan is cut finer and requires mechanical pressing to remove much of the moisture. It is also aged for half the time and contains more salt.

Parmegiano Regiano is a protected variety of cheese that has to meet rigorous standards before it earns its name. The same isn't true of Parmesan Cheese.

Just a bit of info for all. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Buffwannabe

OK thanks you guys, but whenever i order that dish, i do not add any cheese to it. i dont like parmesian cheese at all.  I am more interested in trying to find what the ingrediants are, and what the technique is to make that sauce as close as possible.  I will just have to try it out at home, ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## Constance

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> If I recall, Parmegiano Regiano is made from cow-milk, while anything Pecorino comes from sheeps milk. The most well known pecorino cheese in the U.S. is Romano, which refers to the cheese' origin of ancient Rome. This is a saltier cheese than is Parmegiano Regiano.
> 
> And the difference between Parmegiano Regiano and Parmesan cheese is that the former is aged for about 24 months and has a richer, more complex flavor. The curd is cut more coarsely, allowing natural draining of the whey. The more common, and cheaper Parmesan is cut finer and requires mechanical pressing to remove much of the moisture. It is also aged for half the time and contains more salt.
> 
> Parmegiano Regiano is a protected variety of cheese that has to meet rigorous standards before it earns its name. The same isn't true of Parmesan Cheese.
> 
> Just a bit of info for all.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North




I have long wanted to try some Parmegiano Regiano, but the last I saw, it was $25 a lb. 
I'm sorry, but my pockets are not that deep.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Like your own, my pockets are rather shallow as well, and my children and wife tend to dip into them often, as does the electric company, car insurance agent, gas company, etc.  But just once in a great while, I'll splurge and purchase a very good chunk of cheese, for between 6 and 8 bucks.  That cheese will be savored, and used sparingly.  Whether it's Parmegiano Regiano, or a 5 year aged heritage cheddar, you can bet that it's carefully kept, and reserved for that just right, indulgent moment, sometimes shared with family, and sometimes savored alone (usually shared, though I have the wonderous situation that I'm the only one that loves super-sharp, perfect cheddar.  Everyone else in the house likes either mild or medium.)

So, don't derprive yourself of good things, but rather, purchase and use sparingly, and when you have a bit of excess pocket change.

Someday, I will try a true, aged balsamic vinager, and real truffles, not to mention true, wild morels.  I can already get the best blueberries on the planet.  I just have to wait for August to roll around.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## QSis

What a great post, Goodweed!  

I do as you, and splurge on a piece of imported cheese a couple of times of year (I, too, am the only one in my house that prefers aged, drier cheeses to the milder, moister varieties).

And all the things on your wishlist are on mine, too! Plus a LOT more! 

Lee


----------



## QSis

Buffwannabee,

As was said above, the ingredients in basil pesto, which is what you said is used in the dish you love, include parmesan and/or romano cheese.  Leaving it out will change the taste of the recipe significantly. 

Anyway, here is a simple recipe for basil pesto (there are many). 

Note: Pesto does NOT include mushrooms, cream, wine,  or tomatoes.  Your restaurant tosses the pasta with all those ingredients along with the pesto, before they serve it.

Lee


FRESH BASIL PESTO 
2 c. packed fresh basil leaves, minced
2 lg. cloves garlic, sliced
1/2 c. pine nuts or walnuts
3/4 c. freshly grated Parmesan cheese
2/3 c. olive oil
Place all ingredients in blender and process until smooth. Transfer to jar and cover with film of olive oil. Seal with tight fitting lid. Refrigerate up to 3 months or freeze. Stir oil into pesto before using.


----------



## urmaniac13

Constance said:
			
		

> I have long wanted to try some Parmegiano Regiano, but the last I saw, it was $25 a lb.
> I'm sorry, but my pockets are not that deep.


 
Connie, Goodweed is so right... it is well worth a try on a special occasion with a special recipe!!  Also you maybe surprised at the intensity of its flavour, so you may not have to use as much as you would imagine.  In any case I assure you that you won't regret your investment!!   The only problem might be that after you tried real Parmigiano Regiano, those Kraft stuff that come in the green can would taste hopelessly pale... I hope you will be able to find a happy medium in a good deli for a regular usage!!


----------



## Buffwannabe

OK you guys i tried making it at home, and i followed your directions, and it tastes NOTHING like what i tasted in the restaurant.  THe garlic is too strong for the sauce.  I am not sure how the restaurant does it, but i am very dissapointed.  I have had 3 attempts to make the sauce, and there is something missing.  I tried copykat, and it didnt show any results.  Has anyone been to the restaurant called NOODLES and COMPANY?  It seems that it is only located in the chicago burbs area.


----------



## mrcrazycool

I also have been trying to figure out the recipe for this dish. 
I did a search on the net and actually came across your thread. 

I love Noodles and Company, and the pesto cavatappi is my favorite dish from there. I will let you know what I come up with..

Does anyone have any suggestions on a good white wine to use with this dish?


----------



## Zereh

A good rule of thumb is to only cook with those that you'd drink. =) 

A nice, crisp Chardonnay is usually my wine of choice when cooking a dish like this. You don't have to spend a fortune, there is decent stuff out there in the $7-$10 range.


Z


----------



## buckytom

sounds to me like you used a strong raw garlic buff. try roasting the garlic before adding itn to the pesto.

i'm guessing from the description that the pasta is first tossed in the pesto, then in the mushroom/wine sauce, then finally tossed with cream and the parm.

it'll be tough to duplicate a dish if you remove a key component like parm, but you cuold add a little more salt to make up for it.


----------



## mish

Welcome to DC, Buff.

The most widely used/popular pesto sauce (IMO) is made with basil, evoo, parm, garlic, pine nuts. However, there are many variations, if you want to try something a little different. I will get back & post the link to several recipes I shared here. Meanwhile, here's a recipe that looks good to me. The yogurt may give it a creamier texture. Adding half-and half at the end is another alternative. You could experiment a bit and eliminate the chicken and squash.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]Cavatappi with Fresh Herb Pesto & Chicken[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]16 ounces Cavatappi[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]4 tablespoons olive oil; divided[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1 tablespoon lemon juice[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1/4 cup plain yogurt[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]4 tablespoons pine nuts, toasted[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]2 cloves garlic, minced[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]salt and pepper to taste[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1/2 cup firmly packed fresh basil leaves[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1/2 cup firmly packed fresh parsley leaves[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]3 cups cooked chicken, cubed[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]2 small yellow squash or zucchini, sliced in half[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]8 ounces cherry tomatoes, quartered[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Cook cavatappi according to package directions. Place 2 tablespoons oil, yogurt, lemon juice, Parmesan cheese, pine nuts, garlic, pepper, basil leaves and parsley leaves into a blender. Cover and blend on medium speed for about 2 minutes until almost smooth. Stop and clean the blender sides occasionally. In a 10-inch skillet heat 2 tablespoons oil over medium heat. Add chicken and brown until thoroughly cooked through. Add squash and cook until tender; about 1 minute. Add pesto mixture and tomatoes and heat through.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Servings 4[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## mish

*Pesto-Bilities*

*Pesto-bilities* 

Toss w pasta (or lasagna), toasted pine nuts & top w crumbled Feta cheese. Stir into stews, coat meat, chicken or lamb before roasting, or stuff pesto under the skin of a chicken breast before roasting. Serve as a dip w crackers or crostini. Fold into mashed potatoes. Serve w tomato slices & Balsamic vinegar & ground pepper or in a pita pocket w your favorite fillings, i.e. chicken, fish, etc. Top a pizza w some pesto & veggies.

*ARTICHOKE LEMON PESTO*
The idea for this recipe is from a pesto sold @ a local market, but this version contains much more basil. Increase the lemon peel & Parmesan, if desired. 

1 (12-oz) pkg frozen artichoke hearts, thawed/rinsed/well-drained
1 c packed fresh basil leaves
1 lemon, grated peel & juice
1-2 cloves garlic, pressed
1/4 c grated Parmesan cheese
1/3 c olive oil
3-4 tbl water
Seasoned salt & garlic pepper to taste

In food processor w metal blade, combine all ingredients. Process until finely pureed but not smooth. Adjust seasonings to taste. Place in glass or plastic container, cover & chill until serving time. Makes about 1 1/2 c.

*ARTICHOKE LEMON PESTO DIP*
1 c Artichoke Lemon Pesto (recipe above)
1/4 c Mayonnaise
1/2 c + 1 tbl Parmesan Cheese

Preheat oven to 350. Mix together all ingredients except 1 tbl cheese until blended. Spoon into baking dish & sprinkle remaining cheese over top. Bake 30 mins or until cheese bakes into a golden crust. Serve w crackers.

*SUN-DRIED TOMATO PESTO*
1 1/2 c drained oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes
1/3 c grated Parmesan OR Romano cheese OR a combination of the two
1/2 c packed fresh basil leaves
3 tbl toasted pine nuts OR blanched slivered toasted almonds
1 clove garlic, chopped
1 shallot, chopped
1/4 c olive oil
Salt & pepper

In food processor w metal blade, combine sun-dried tomatoes, cheese, basil, nuts, garlic & shallot & process until chopped. Add oil & process until mixture is finely pureed, but still has some texture. Add salt & pepper to taste. Cover & chill until serving. Makes about 1 1/2 c. 

*BASIL PESTO*
2 c packed fresh basil leaves
3 tbl pine nuts, walnuts OR pistachios
2 lg cloves garlic, peeled
1/4 c olive oil
3 tbl freshly grated Parmigiano-reggiano cheese

In food processor w steel blade, place basil, pine nuts & garlic. Process until finely minced. Add oil & cheese & process until mixed in. Transfer to a bowl, cover & chill. Makes about 3/4 c. 

*DILL PESTO*
Refreshes cucumbers, green beans, potato dishes, melon, yogurt dips, sauces & egg dishes. 
1 1/2 c packed fresh dill leaves
1/2 c packed fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley
2 tbl walnuts, pistachios OR pine nuts
2 lg cloves garlic, peeled & smashed
3 tbl olive oil
2 tbl freshly grated Parmesan OR Romano cheese

In food processor w steel blade, place dill, parsley, nuts & garlic. Process until finely minced. Add oil & cheese & process until mixed in. Transfer to a bowl, cover & chill. Makes about 3/4 c. 

*ZUCCHINI PESTO*
1 c packed fresh basil leaves
1/4 c walnuts, toasted
1-2 cloves garlic
2 med OR 3 sm zucchini, trimmed & cut into 1/2" pieces
1/2 c (packed) freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1 green onion, chopped
1/4 c olive oil
Seasoned salt & garlic pepper to taste

Blend basil, walnuts & garlic in food processor fitted w metal blade until finely chopped. Add zucchini, Parmesan & green onion; process until chopped. Add oil & process until mixture is finely chopped. Season to taste w salt & garlic pepper. Transfer to a glass or plastic container, cover tightly & refrigerate. Makes about 2 c. 

*GREEN OLIVE PESTO*
1 1/2 c firmly packed drained pimiento-stuffed green olives, rinsed & well drained
1/3 c pine nuts, toasted
1 garlic clove, cut up
1 tbl drained capers
1 c packed fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley OR basil leaves
3 tbl basil leaves (if using parsley)
1/4 c extra-virgin olive oil
2 tbl freshly grated Parmesan cheese

In food processor fitted w a metal blade, process olives, pine nuts, garlic, capers & parsley until finely chopped. With motor running, add oil in a stream & cheese; blend well. Cover & chill until serving. Makes about 1 3/4 c. 

*THREE-HERB PESTO*
2/3 c firmly packed fresh basil leaves
2/3 c firmly packed fresh mint leaves
2/3 c firmly packed fresh parsley leaves
1/3 c pine nuts
1/3 c freshly grated Parmesan cheese
2 lg cloves garlic, minced & mashed to a paste w 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 c olive oil
1 tbl balsamic vinegar OR to taste

In blender or food processor, puree all ingredients until smooth. Add salt & pepper to taste. Keep refrigerated in a jar w a tight-fitting lid. Let pesto come to room temperature before using. Makes about 1 c.


----------



## Buffwannabe

Oh my god. thank you so much mish.  I will try your recipes out.  Here is what i did wrong with my attempts (which i eventually figured out)

-When i go to that place, you can see the guys cooking in the back.
They spray the sautee or frying pan with some olive oil spray.  THey first add the cavatappi, tomatoes, mushrooms.  
-Then they add a small scoop of heavy cream and i am not sure how much white wine they add. They let it cook that for a few.
-Then they add 1-2 small scoops of the green looking pesto sauce.  As soon as they add the sauce, they turn the heat off.  The cook quickly tosses the cavatappi mixture in a repetatitive fashion, until all of the cavatappi is mixed in with the sauce mixture.

What I did wrong:
-I really dont think that the pesto sauce is made up of basil entirely for several reasons:

If you exclusivley add basil, the sauce becomes too strong with the basil aroma.  WHen you fry the basil sauce (which includes parmasean, garlic, pine nuts) the basil leaves burn, giving this extremely bitter taste.

-The basil sauce is probably a mixture of several herbs.  Basil leaves are probably in very small amounts, considering that the sauce in the dish in the restaurant does not smelll like burnt basil leaves.

-I think the key ingredients in the sauce is not actually basil, but oregeno and parsley and possibly corriander.  Oregeno is known to bring out the flavors in tomato, and i think thats what it is doing.  Oregeno has a mild flavor.  I am not sure how parsley tastes fried, but i hope it doesnt taste bitter.  

I will try that combination on my 4th attempt to make the sauce (considering that making the sauce is the most important part)


----------



## JMediger

Hi Buff and welcome to DC - as a fellow newbie, I think you'll find everyone here very helpful and VERY knowledgable.

On that point, if the restaurant you are going to is calling their dish "Pesto (insert pasta name here)", then it is a BASIL pesto - no other green stuff added. 99.9% of restaurants know that if they add other stuff, then the name changes as well, just like Mish showed with the variety of pesto recipes out there (by the way Mish, they all look delicious!!). Additionally, you may not be adding parm to your plated food, but it IS in there. Again, no parmesan cheese - no pesto.

Also, you shouldn't be saute'ing, frying or heating up your pesto in any other way. It is the heat of the pasta that warms this particular sauce OR the heat of the other "stuff" you might be adding, like your restaurant is doing with the cream sauce they are incorporating the pesto into. Notice they add the pesto, turn OFF the heat and "flip it around" several times - I am guessing so that it is moving and not being allowed to sit in the bottom and burn.

We love pesto and tend to be purists with our stuff (basil, evoo, splash of lemon, pine nuts, and parm) but have been known to experiment a bit. We've added sauted mushrooms and tomatoes but we've added the pesto after the pasta and "extras" were already tossed together and in my pasta bowl so it was as far away from the heat as possible.

When we are making pesto for leftover pasta (yes, I know, an oximoron!), we we will add a little warm water and a little less evoo to warm the sauce and the pasta but NEVER in a pan.

Ok, enough rambling, just wanted to add my 2 cents ... good luck!


----------



## mish

Thank you Buff & JM.

Never heard of frying pesto. I'm guessing, for restaurant purposes, the pesto may have been frozen, & added to the pan for a meltdown with the ingredients. Did come across another recipe that called for half basil leaves and half kale. Never tried kale, so can't vouch for it. Pretty sure, if you had the cream or half n half at the end, it will cut down on the basil flavor. Appreciate your question/recipe ideas/observations. Sounds like a real winner. Maybe you can slip the chef a 5, and he/she will give you the recipe. Winkee, winkee.  j/k.  When people really enjoy what they do, they're happy to talk about it.  When I really like a dish, if I'm feeling brave, I ask to go in and thank the chef for a delicious meal.

OR -- better yet, invite the chef to this site & maybe he/she will share their recipes with us.


----------



## Buffwannabe

The sauce did not appear frozen, but probably pre-made.  Even if it was pre-made why does it not taste the same in my home attempts?  Dont get me wrong, the basil leaves are there, but it does NOT have a strong aroma of basil at all [the way the restaurant makes it].

And as far as the green pesto sauce not being fried in the pan, it is not.  However, they DO put it in the pan, and the pan is hot even after they stop cooking the cavatappi pasta, mushrooms, and tomatos..so why do the basil leaves do not get burned?

I still think that it is a mixture of several herbs.  This includes basil, and also oregono to bring out the flavors of tomatoes, and probably parsley [although parsley cooked has a bitter taste as well]


----------



## Mylegsbig

the basil wont burn if you add it once the heat has been turned off...the premade pesto was probably chilled a bit either way, if it was premade as you said it had to have been sitting in a fridge

the cream and white wine mellows the taste of the basil which is why it isnt as pronounced in the restaurant


----------



## Buffwannabe

Maybe I should let it sit in the fridge also, but the main point I want to get across is:

*I REALLY DONT THINK THE SAUCE IS MADE OF BASIL LEAVES EXCLUSIVLEY.  I THINK THEY USE A MIXTURE OF OREGONO, BASIL, AND PARSLEY.   THEY JUST CALL IT A BASIL PESTO FOR SIMPLIFICATION*

I wish there was a way for you guys to taste what I have tasted, but if any of you guys live in the chicago burbs area, please visit that place and try out the dish and taste for yourself.  I am dying to know what it is made of.  It is very simple recipe, but i just suck at technique (considering i dont know how to flip)

for store locations, go to www.noodles.com  and you can find 1 closest to you

thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## JMediger

*I Went And Tried It!!*

Ok, so the ladies at work have been talking about this really good, new, fast food italian restaurant in town so on a whim, I asked them the name. It's a Noodles & Company!! So I thought, "Self, let's do some investigating ..."

I ordered the dish and asked the staff "You are calling this pesto so I assume there is ONLY basil in this dish".
They replied, "Yes, only basil, EVOO, garlic, parm., etc..." 
I then pressed them with "There is NO other spice ... oregano, parsley, kale (I got that from you Mish) - right? Because those all upset my stomach  "
They replied "No, NOTHING else" and then they gave me a small sample of only their pesto, before it was tossed with the pasta and cream.

All I tasted (and saw - there was texture, it was not creamy) was basil ... was it a little tamer than homemade - yes but it would have to be. I am guessing it is premade and shipped to their various sites to ensure consistancy in their menu options.  The time it is sitting is going to allow it to mellow some.  Also, they might have their own breed of basil, I know mine is different than my mom's 5 blocks away simply because of the soil and what I feed it.  Also,  how old the basil is before you even start the process will affect the taste (sweeter, a bit skunky, mellow, etc...).  But I digress ...

As was mentioned before, you can watch them prepare your dish so ...
They quick sauted mushrooms (I'm guessing these were predone, the saute was to reheat) and fresh, diced tomato.
They then added a scoop of the cream / wine mixture and they were using 1/4 cup ladles (no, I didn't ask, I just know the size from experience).
They then moved the pan over about 2 feet, I'm guessing to remove from heat (you can't see the burners) and added a ladle (1/4 cup again) of pesto.
Flip, Flip, Flip, Scrape, Flip, Flip, Flip, Scrape, dump into bowl, hand to next person to add cheese and a sprinkle of parsley.

That's it.

Basil. That's all there is.

The dish was actually quite good. I took it back to my office and picked around on it for a while to investigate it further. I also had my office mate taste it as well and she agreed, only basil.

Anyone else have a food mission or quandry to solve? This was almost as fun as the guy who listed the ingredients for their challenge and we all gave ideas and recipes ...


----------



## hsnow73

My favorite Pesto recipe, but adjust garlic according to your taste:

3 large garlic cloves
1/2 cup pine nuts
2 oz Parmigiano-Reggiano, coarsely grated (2/3 cup) 
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
3 cups loosely packed fresh basil
2/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
 
With food processor running, drop in garlic and finely chop. Stop motor and add nuts, cheese, salt, pepper, and basil, then process until finely chopped. With motor running, add oil, blending until incorporated. 
 
Cooks' notes: 
• Pesto keeps, its surface covered with plastic wrap, chilled, 1 week. 
 
Makes about 1 1/3 cups.
 
I always use Costco's Grana Padano Parmesan instead of the more expensive one.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/


----------



## Buffwannabe

*THANK  YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU *

*JMEDIGER, I REALLY REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE YOU TRYING OUT THE DISH, AND I AM GLAD YOU ENJOYED IT. NOW THAT THE MYSTERY IS SOLVED, I GUESS THE DISH IS *

*EXCLUSIVLEY MADE UP OF BASIL LEAVES ONLY *

*SO THAT MEANS SEVERAL THINGS:*

*I TOTALLY SUCK AT TECHNIQUE, AND NO MATTER HOW HARD I TRY, I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO REPLICATE THEIR DISH FOR 3 REASONS:*

*#1 THEIR SAUCE IS PRE-MADE AND PUT IN THE FRIDGE, WHICH CAUSES A MELLOW TASTE OF THE SAUCE.*

*#2 THEY HAVE A CERTAIN BREED OF BASIL LEAVES, THAT I CANNOT IDENTIFY, CONSIDERING THAT I JUST PICKED UP BASIL LEAVES IN THE PRODUCE SECTION (ASSUMING THAT THERE IS ONLY  1 BREED OF BASIL LEAVES)*

*#3) I SUCK AT TOSSING, AND I DONT WANT MY FOOD TO FALL ON THE GROUND.*


*I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT PUTTING MUSHROOMS, TOMATOES, AND THE CAVATAPPI*

*THE HARDEST PART IS MAKING THE SAUCE EXACTLY THE SAME WAY THEY MAKE IT.*

*OH WELL I GUESS ILL TRY AGAIN THEN *

*THANKS AGAIN *


----------



## Buffwannabe

Btw What Is "evoo"

And I reallly dont think they put that much garlic in their sauce, along with parmasean cheese


----------



## JMediger

evoo is Extra Virgin Olive Oil ... While there are several strands of basil (lemon, cinnamon, etc...), what you bought at the store was probly just plain old basil.  What recipe are you following for your pesto?  There were alot of good ones shared here - I would really encourage you to try one (just the plain old basil pesto).  You don't need to toss in the pan if you are only using the pesto with pasta.  Dump your pasta in a bowl and pour your pesto out of the food processor (or blender - whichever you are using) onto it and mix it in the bowl.
You can make your pesto as mellow as you want by using less basil and more evoo and cheese or more punchy by using more basil.  Let it sit in the fridge for a bit before using as well and see how that goes.
Finally, I am GUESSING they have their own basil just like McDonalds has their own potato for their fries.  It would guarantee consistancy in their flavors.
Good Luck!


----------



## Buffwannabe

The type of basil i want is something that matches exactly with the dish you tried.  I dont want any other type of basil.

I am assuming that they reduced the amount of parmasean and garlic in their pesto sauce.  I put 2 cloves of garlic in one of my previous attempts, and holy crap was it strong! i dont need that strong of a garlic.

By the way, do you think they added any additional salt and pepper or any other seasonsings to the dish?

Has anyone else been to that place, and tried that disH?

thanks everyone for all your help and input


----------



## Ishbel

Is anyone else getting tired reading about a dish which seems to have been pre-cooked and then reconsituted?!!!


----------



## Buffwannabe

No Ishbel, Cause The Dish Is Awesome!


----------



## SuperChicken

Hi!  I've been to Noodles and Co. several times and this is one of my favorite dishes.  The pesto that they use doesn't have parmesan in it at all and there isn't as much oil in it as there is in the pestos that you buy in the store.  Their italian dishes have somewhere between 9 and 11 ounces of cooked pasta in them.  JMediger, you were right about the size of the ladle, and they use one scoop of each of the different sauces.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Buffwannabe

man see! i knew there was something fishy


----------



## shpj4

I haven't been to Noodles and Company for many years.  I remember their dishes and they were excellent.

Good luck with making your favorite dish.


----------



## ChefJune

"That Kraft Stuff" that comes in the green can is _sawdust_ in comparison to real Parmigiano Reggiano!  Truth to tell, it is _sawdust_ in comparison to Wisconsin Parmesan shredded freshly from a chunk of the cheese.... 

A bit less expensive than Parmigiano Reggiano, is Grana Padano, an even older cheese, that comes from the Piedmont region of Italy. It is made in the same style as Parmigiano Reggiano and is a bit more pungent, but quite a few $$ less in price.


----------



## karadekoolaid

ChefJune said:
			
		

> A bit less expensive than Parmigiano Reggiano, is Grana Padano, an even older cheese, that comes from the Piedmont region of Italy. It is made in the same style as Parmigiano Reggiano and is a bit more pungent, but quite a few $$ less in price.


 
I've just bought some imported Grana Padano at my suppliers. It cost about $10 cheaper per kilo - and I, personally, love the stronger flavour.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Buffwannabe, why not cheat on the pesto and buy a decent ready-made sauce? They all taste far milder (blander) than a freshly-made home-made version. Either that or make some a few days in advance with no cheese and only a tiny hint of garlic.


----------



## buckytom

cliveb said:
			
		

> I've just bought some imported Grana Padano at my suppliers. It cost about $10 cheaper per kilo - and I, personally, love the stronger flavour.


 
lidia bastianich often suggest grana over parmigiano. it is really good stuff. i've found the price comparable to other good italian parmigianos.

another good grating cheese is locatelli.


----------



## bandonjan

I have't tried grana padano, will have to do that. I also like
to use asiago, I like the strong flavor. Especially for lasagna.
Peolple are right, once you use Parmigiano Reggiano, you
get hooked. I like shaved in salads....


----------



## ursulahoch

Pesto (noodles & co style)

-boil the cavatoppi noodles.
-add some oil to the noodles
-sautee noodles (10 oz) + any veggies you want to add in sautee pan using cooking oil/ vegetable oil
-add 1 or 2 ounces of water and 1 ounce of (white cooking wine)
-when the water is gone add 1 ounce of cream
-sautee it up a bit
-at the end mix in the pesto sauce
and tada


----------



## blissful

Purple Basil!
Don't be afraid to use Purple basil leaves for pesto. When you grind them up, they turn a beautiful green, just like regular basil. ~Bliss


----------

